# Fan vs. dimmer



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

Customer had a 200 CFM fan installed in a shower ceiling. It pulled so much air that it would take the mist up and then rain on her. I put a 3 position fan control in a closet between the switch and fan. She wanted a full range dimmer, so I installed one and she is happy. The full range is not fan rated. 

What is the difference between a fan control and a dimmer. The fan is a little louder with the dimmer.... Why?
Patrick


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You're going to find out when you get called back because the motor burned out, that is if the house doesn't burn down first, in that case you won't have to worry about replacing the fan motor.


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the straight forward answer, Mic... You seem like a swell fella!:thumbsup:

Still does not answer the question about the difference between the two....


For those that are willing to share knowledge rather than just point and laugh...
Is there a problem having a speed control or that it's not fan rated??? 

Thanks!
Pat


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Naaaw! It's just hype to get more money
from people who don't know any better!

Who would think to use 
"fan rated" for a fan?

Mickey ain't joking.
You Fd up.
Fix it.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Fan rated speed controls ARE available. Are you guys saying that the fan will heat up if you use the wrong one? I don't touch that stuff personally, but it wouldn't hurt to know what the difference is and what happens. Any joker can read the instructions, but neo, mickey, do you know the difference?


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

10-4---I'll be back there later today, I'll swap it out. 
So a fan rated switch WOULD be acceptable on that application? (200cfm NuTone) 

What IS the difference though? (It's not the money, heck she paid for both...)
I just want to know what is different about the two??? She did not like the 3 speeds she had to choose from. 
Anyone?


Pat


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Forry said:


> but neo, mickey, do you know the difference?


Oddly enough I do, but I think it could be best explained with a picture:


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

...things always so friendly 'round here??? 
Sheesh!
Pat:whistling


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, Mindstorms Logo Inventions Kits for ...Kids... :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

A light dimmer is designed to handle a resistive load. The fan controller is made for an inductive load, the design of the contacts and heat caused by the motor are taken into consideration in the design.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> Thanks for the straight forward answer, Mic... You seem like a swell fella!:thumbsup:


 
:clap:



The answer you are looking for could be provided in detail by someone.....but not me. Clipping sine waves or some sh!t. All I know is dimmer for lights, fan speed control for motors. 

It says it right on the box for knuckleheads like you and me arty:


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you Random- errr...Mr. Killer, sir.
That's what I was after. :thumbup:

Pat


----------

